# Unable to access the PC by computername from a PowerBook



## thechief (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

here's the situation that's driving me nuts. I have an PC with XP SP2 (named dada) and Powerbook G4 (named littlebeauty). 

- The PB can connect connect the the PC (cmd-K) using smb and specifying the PC's name and sharename with no problem. 

- I can also print to the USB printer connected to the PC.

- the PC can ping the PB using its name (littlebeauty)

- the PC can access the PB's public folders

- the PB cannot ping, ftp nor http the PC by its name (dada) but can do so using its IP

- using Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection (RDC) works with just the IP

- using ftp, ping, http... on the PC using its name works fine

any clues as to why the PB cannot access the PC through its name despite the fact that the name shows up on the PB's network and can access its share through smb?

I have verified all the networking/firewall settings on the PC and I cannot figure out the problem. Don't think it is a firewall problem because the IP address works so it must be how the PC is broadcasting/registering its name.

I only have few hairs left.... please........

(a side note, I also have a similar problem when I VPN from my PB to the office network and try to use RDC. it will only connect if I use my office PC's IP address but I can still connect to the servers through smb)

g.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't know the specifics, but I believe it simply has to do with the different operating systems. The basic architecture is different. I work with PCs and Macs on a network at the office. The same type of situation exists there. Can I explain it? No. Did I figure out a way to get my work done? Yup. So, I let it go and I've still got hair.

If you've just gotta' know (and that's great, too!), and want to investigate the "whys" further, try the tech support sites at both Microsoft TechNet and Apple. Since I've run across this before, too, it's probably been documented there.

Good luck!

Houston


----------



## jschin_2 (Feb 1, 2005)

If using the IP is working, and the remote names are note, it has something to do with NetBios in the Powerbook. NetBios is a protocol used by Windows for networking(typically small ones). I would poke around the PowerBook for anything related to NetBios. If you list the exact operating system for the mac&PC it would help also, since there are some 'typical' scenarios between the 2. 

-j


----------



## thechief (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey jschin_2,

the PB is running OS X 10.3.8 with TCP/IP & DHCP, the PC is running Windows XP Pro SP2. The PC is configured for both NetBIOS and TCP/IP with DHCP.

Connecting to the PC through 'smb' works fine. I believe smb uses the NetBIOS name of the PC. The PC connects to the PB using the PB's name. 

The problem arises when I do other things like ftp or using Remote Desktop from the Mac to the PC. These only work if I use the IP of the PC.

My feeling is that it has something to do with DNS rather than NetBIOS. What do you think?

thanks


----------



## jschin_2 (Feb 1, 2005)

thechief,

Unfortunatley I am not a Net Admin, I just read a lot ;-) Anyway, here's some of my thoughts (may or may not be helpful)

-----
double check some networking with OS 10.3.x tutorials and make sure things are set up properly.
http://www.ozimac.com.au/FilesharingPanther
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3001.html

-----
If the only problem is that you can't ftp, or use remote desktop to the PC, I can only think of a couple things.

1. DNS, like you said ;-) Are you using a DNS server?..or is this just a simlpe PC to router set up at home? I believe DNS wouldn't be a culprit if you just have these 2 computers and a router sharing an internet connection.

Type "ipconfig -all" without the quotes in your cmd prompt on the PC. The information there might help figure things out a little more. For example, Make sure what's listed as "Host Name" is in fact the host name you are trying to use. If it all looks 'ok', try the command "ipconfig /registerdns" ...this will refresh and re-register the dns names.

typ "ipconfig /?" and see if any of the other options might help as well.

2. Double check the Services running on the PC. Specifically, "TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Service" (this is Win2k, I am not sure if XP uses this). Ther eare plenty of services that run on XP for remote access that may or may not be configured properly. Double check these, and make sure the ones that need to be enabled are enabled. For ftp, I believe you need to set up the 'ftp service' as enabled, which most likely isn't default. You said you can already ftp using the IP address, so this is probobly ok, but I don't know the specifics, and something may not be configured right.

...hope this leads to some success.

-j


----------

